
Oracle chosen to acquire TikTok US - pavlov
https://twitter.com/jolingkent/status/1305290263632343040
======
atombender
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24464933](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24464933)

------
brundolf
Well that's one way to discreetly kill it

------
ehsankia
Are they acquiring TikTok US, or as some places reported, are they just a
"trusted tech partner", aka they will probably host the data.

------
nolroz
Aaaaaand it's dead.

